# Hilton Grand Vacations Club 2018 Maintenance Fee List



## GT75

** Please limit this thread to only the MF specifics and take discussions/commentary to the discussion boards. Thank you!

* Owners, please report your Weeks MF's as they are billed (NOT proposed/estimated) in this format:*

Resort Name/Unit Size
Operating Fee
Reserve Fee
Property Taxes (or note if they're billed separately)
Developer Subsidy/ Special Assessment (where it exists)
TOTAL
Increase/decrease over 2017 MF's whether in dollar or percentage value (optional)
Please don’t just give the total MF but include the breakdown for Operating Fee, Property Taxes, and reserve fee.    It is not necessary to list/include HGVC club dues or ARDA fee.

Please also include (if possible) the MF’s for the other room sizes than what you own.   These can normally be do found on the budget report (usually towards the end).

*2018 Annual Club Dues*
HGVC-Domestic/International                                                    $170/$204
By Hilton Club-Domestic/International (w/unlimited reservation)  $290/$315

*2018 Average MF increase                                                      3.19%*


The *2018 HGVC Resorts with the Lowest MFs* can be found here.
  (Also spreadsheet with all data can be found on post 2)

The *2017 MF thread* can be found *here.*
The *2016 MF thread* can be found *here.*
The *2015 MF thread* can be found *here.*
The *2014 MF thread* can be found *here.*
The *2013 MF thread* can be found *here.*


*Anderson Ocean Club **Studio/1BR/2BR/3BR - Post #50*
*Bay Club  1BR - Post #38 and 2BR "A" Penthouse- Post #57 and 2BR "B" - Post #62 and 2BR Villa - Post #63*


*Borgo alle Vigne **1BR/2BR/3BR - Post #103*
*Boulevard (las vegas strip) **1BR/2BR/3BR - Post #25*
*Casa Ybel Beach and Recquet Club * *Unit for Phase IJK & FGH - Post #88
Coylumbridge * *2BR Lodge - Post #99*
*Craigendarroch Suites **Studio & 1BR - Post #59*
*Craigendarroch Suites **Studio & 1BR - Post #59*
* Craigendarroch Lodges 1BR - Post #82  and 2BR & 3BR- Post #76 and 3BR Plus- Post #82 and 2BR - Post #100
Eagle’s Nest Beach Resort **2BR - Post #72*
*Elara (Planet Hollywood Towers*)  *Studio - Post #69 and 1BR - Post #45 and 2BR - Post #69
Fiesta Americana (an affiliate*) *1BR&2BR&MF/point - Post #77*
*Flamingo* *1BR - Post #11 and 2BR - Post #23
Grand Islander **2BR Penthouse - Post #65*
*Grand Pacific Palisades **2BR - Post #41*
*Grand Waikikian 2BR - Post #21 and  1BR/2BR-Penthouse/3BR-Penthouse - Post #58
Harbor View Villas * *Unit - Post #94*
*Hokulani Waikiki
Hurricane House * *Unit - Post #89*
*Kalia Suites **Studio & 1BR - Post #81*
*Kings' Land Resort   2BR Phase I - Post #39 and 2BR Phase II - Post #40 and  1 & 3BR for all 3 Phases (including Phase 3 3 BR-Premier) - Post #54*

*Kohala Suites    **2BR - Post #37*
*Lagoon Tower  2BR - Post #20 and  Studio/1 & 3BR (including 2&3 BR-Penthouse) - Post #56
Las Palmeras    **Studio/1BR/1BR+/2BR/2BR+ - Post #102*
*MarBrisa  **2BR - Post #43*
*Ocean 22 **1BR/2BR/3BR - Post #75*
*Ocean Oaks 2BR - Post #35
Ocean Tower **Studio/1 BR/2 BR/3 BR- Post #98*
*Paradise (prev las vegas hilton) **2BR - Post #15*
*Parc Soleil 1BR - Post #18 and 2BR - Post #28 and 3BR - Post #66
Plantation Bay Villas * *Unit - Post #95*
*Plantation Beach Club at IRP **1&2 BR - Post #72*
*Plantation Beach Club I/II/III on Captiva Island * *Unit - Post #96*
*Plantation House * *Unit - Post #97*
*Sanibel Cottages * *Unit - Post #92*
*Seapointe 
SeaWorld* *2BR - Post #17 and 3BR - Post #7
South Beach **1BR - Post #48*
*South Seas Club * *Unit - Post #90*
*Sunrise Lodge  **Studio/1BR/2BR/3BR/4BR - Post #64*
*The Hilton Club of New York **1BR - Post #79*
*The Residences Studio - Post #79 and 1BR - Post #44
The Charter Club of Marco Island  **2BR - Post #47*
*The Cottages  Unit - Post #93
The Surf Club of Marco Island  **2BR - Post #36*
*Tortuga Beach Club * *Unit - Post #91*
*Trump International Hotel **Studio/1BR/2BR - Post #78*
*Tuscany Village (International Drive) 1BR - Post #24 and 2BR - Post #10 and 3BR - Post #67
Valdoro Mountain Lodge Studio/1 BR/2 BR/3 BR- Post #53
Vilamoura 1BR - Post #4 and 2BR - Post #101
Waikolia **Studio/1 BR/2 BR/3 BR- Post #98*
*West 57th Street  **Studio - Post #27* and *Studio/1 BR/1BR Penthouse - Post #110*


----------



## GT75

This is the 2018 HGVC properties with the lowest MF for which we have data so far.
*Updated August 23, 2018*





Complete 2017 & 2018 Points vs. MFs dbs


----------



## Cyberc

[Note: Moderator moved this MF here because Valamoura isn't collected until middle of year]
*
2BR @ Hilton Vilamoura*

Maintenance fee: 558,51€
Taxes: 128,46€
Total:686,97€
Total in $:734$


----------



## GT75

[Note: Moderator moved this MF here because Valamoura isn't collected until middle of year]

Thanks for update from Cyberc
*
1BR @ Hilton Vilamoura*

572.98€
In $ Approx : 611$


----------



## natarajanv

HGVC on the Blvd

6200 points 1BR Penthouse Platinum

MF : 610.10
club dues: 170.00
Total: 780.10


----------



## GT75

natarajanv said:


> HGVC on the Blvd
> 6200 points 1BR Penthouse Platinum



Please provide the breakdown on your MFs.    Please also provide the MF for the other unit sizes.    These can normally be found on the budget report.

Thank you


----------



## PigsDad

*Seaworld (OVSII) 3BR Platinum (8400 points)*

2018 Operating Fee: $916.62
2018 Reserve Fee: $288.84
2018 Real Estate Tax: $206.63
*Total 2018 MF: $1412.09*

(does not include $170 Club Dues)

Kurt

Moderator added:
MFs increased $33.08 or 2.7% from 2017 ($1379.01)


----------



## Cyberc

GT75 said:


> Please provide the breakdown on your MFs.    Please also provide the MF for the other unit sizes.    These can normally be found on the budget report.
> 
> Thank you



The annual report nor budget is available online yet. 

Heck the budget from last year is still not available.


----------



## GT75

Cyberc said:


> The annual report nor budget is available online yet.



If possible then.


----------



## mscheribel59

*Tuscany Annual 7,000 Platinum 2bd 2 Bath*

2018 Operating Fee $768.87 01/01/2018
2018 Reserve Fee $217.04 01/01/2018
2018 Real Estate Tax $255.70 01/01/2018

*2018 TOTAL MF $ $ 1,241.61 
*
(does not include $170 Club Dues)

Moderator added:
MFs increased $28.49 or 2.3% from 2017 ($1213.12)


----------



## alwysonvac

ok, I figured out where to find the breakdown online. You have to select "MAKE A PAYMENT" in order to see the Maintenance Fee breakdown.


Flamingo One Bedroom Platinum (4800 pts)
2018 Operating Fee    $648.28    01/01/2018
2018 Reserve Fee    $222.57    01/01/2018
2018 Real Estate Tax    $29.98    01/01/2018

Calculated Total $900.83

Moderator added:
MFs increased $27.84 or 3.2% from 2017 ($873.99)


----------



## Cyberc

Just noticed that the ARDA contribution has increased from $5 to $10

Maybe less are paying so the rest are requested to up their contribution.


----------



## GT75

It looks like MFs are increasing about 2-3% this year (from those reporting so far) but club dues are increasing nearly 7%.


----------



## Cyberc

GT75 said:


> It looks like MFs are increasing about 2-3% this year (from those reporting so far) but club dues are increasing nearly 7%.


The international club dues are $204 for 2018 so only a 2% increase. But they are still a lot higher than the US dues.


----------



## rahulgopi

HGVC on Paradise, Las Vegas , 2 Br Platinum (7000 points )

2018 Operating Fee $632.26 01/01/2018
2018 Reserve Fee $271.55 01/01/2018
2018 Real Estate Tax $34.79 01/01/2018
Total : $938.60

Moderator added:
MFs increased $15.82 or 1.7% from 2017 ($922.78)


----------



## GM600

*Boulevard - 2 bedroom* (5,000 points Gold)

2018 Operating Fee - $605.87
2018 Reserve Fee - $209.47
2018 Property Taxes - $29.40
2018 TOTAL - $844.74

Increase of $22.91 or 2.8% from 2017 (821.83)


----------



## GM600

*Seaworld (OSV II) - 2 bedroom* (7,000 points Platinum)

2018 Operating Fee - $693.22
2018 Reserve Fee - $218.28
2018 Property Taxes - $198.66
2018 TOTAL - $1,110.16

Increase of $22.36 or 2.1% from 2017 ($1,087.80)


----------



## mscheribel59

*Parc-Soleil 4,800 Platinum 1bd 1Bath*

2018 Operating Fee $587.85 01/01/2018
2018 Reserve Fee $203.57 01/01/2018
2018 Real Estate Tax $165.09 01/01/2018

*2018 TOTAL MF $ 956.51 *

(does not include $170 Club Dues)

Moderator added:
MFs increased $32.87 or 3.6% from 2017 ($923.64)


----------



## MikeR

*LV Blvd Annual 7,000 Platinum*

2018 Operating Fee $605.87 01/01/2018
2018 Reserve Fee $209.47 01/01/2018
2018 Real Estate Tax $29.40 01/01/2018

*2018 TOTAL MF $ 844.74 *

(does not include $170 Club Dues)


----------



## Seagila

*HHV Lagoon Tower, 2-Bedroom *_(except 2LX Penthouse units)_*, Annual, Platinum or Gold *

2018 Operating Fee    $1,126.89
2018 Reserve Fee       $305.78
2018 Real Estate Tax   $171.94
2018 Hawaii GE Tax     $67.51

*2018 TOTAL MF  $1,672.12*

(does not include $170 Club Dues)

Increase of $23.30 or 1.4% from 2017 ($1,648.82)


----------



## ThierryJapan

Grand Waikikian 2BR Platinum 14400 points
Operating fees 1114,09
Reserve 287,47
Real estate tax 187,62
GE tax 66,04
Total 1655,22 ==> +3,4% increase


----------



## ThierryJapan

Lagoon Tower 2 BR platinum 8400 pts

Operating fees 1126,89
Reserve fees 305,78
Real Estate 171,94
GE 67,51
Total 1672,12 ==>1,4% increase


----------



## Maverick1963

*LV Flamingo - 2BR*

2018 Operating Fee    $705.48    01/01/2018
2018 Reserve Fee    $265.07    01/01/2018
2018 Real Estate Tax    $35.70    01/01/2018

Total  $1,006.25

International Club dues is $204-.

Moderator added:
MFs increased $30.2 or 3.1% from 2017 ($976.05)


----------



## fretag

Resort Name/Unit Size: *Tuscany 1 BR 3400 (GOLD) Even Year* 
Operating Fee: $539.89
Reserve Fee: $152.23
Property Taxes: $146.09 
TOTAL: $838.21
Club Dues (not included): $170


----------



## hurnik

Resort Name/Unit Size: *Las Vegas Blvd 3 BR Gold (7000 points) Annual*

Operating Fee : *$754.61*

Reserve Fee : *$276.20*

Property Taxes (or note if they're billed separately) :  *38.77*

TOTAL : *1069.58 *
*2.9% increase over 2017*


Resort Name/Unit Size  : *Las Vegas Blvd 1 BR Gold (3400 points) Annual*

Operating Fee : *$450.62*

Reserve Fee : *$139.85*

Property Taxes (or note if they're billed separately) : *$19.63*

Club Dues (not included) : *$170.00 (note last year club dues were $159.00)*

TOTAL : *610.10*
*2.51%($15.35) increase over 2017*


Resort Name/Unit Size : *Las Vegas Blvd 2 BR Gold (5000 points) Annual*

Operating Fee : *$605.87*

Reserve Fee : *$209.47*

Property Taxes (or note if they're billed separately) : *$29.40*

TOTAL : *844.74*
*2.83% increase over 2017*
*Note that the letter for Las Vegas Blvd said that overall average combined increase for all units is 2.7% for 2018.
*
IMO, club dues should be counted, especially with the increase, which is about 6.92% over 2017.


----------



## DazedandConfused

*Las Vegas Boulevard - 1 bedroom*

2018 Operating Fee - $450.62
2018 Reserve Fee - $139.85
2018 Property Taxes - $19.63
2018 TOTAL - $610.10


----------



## CalGalTraveler

*West 57th, NYC Studio Plus Platinum 5250 points*

2018 Operating Fee - $1,160.88
2018 Reserve Fee - $139.19
2018 Real Estate Tax - $138.01
2018 TOTAL - $1,438.08

_Increase of $50.08 over 2016 ($1388) 3.6% increase_

2018 Club dues - $170
2018 (optional) Unlimited reservations and dedicated phone line - $120
_(was $111 in 2016, an increase of $9 per year)_


----------



## chickensoop

I am a little disturbed over my price hikes, compared to other 7000 points above.
*
Parc Soleil by Hilton Grand Vacations Club 2 Bedroom - 7000 points annual*

Operating Fee 848.10
Reserve Fee 294.05
Real Estate Taxes 247.69
Club Dues 170.00
Total: 1,564.84  -with club dues
Total w/o Club dues: $1389.84 (increase of 3.13%  {$42.15}   from 2017)

12/09/2016 -$1,506.69 total - with club dues
12/06/2015 -$1,436.79 total - with club dues
12/15/2014 -$1,349.82 total - with club dues

Note: Blue text was moderator adding information.


----------



## GT75

chickensoop said:


> *Parc Soleil by Hilton Grand Vacations Club - 7000 points annual*



Which room size is this?


----------



## marinskas

GT75 said:


> Which room size is this?



Looks like this is 2 bdrm 7,000 point unit


----------



## marinskas

chickensoop said:


> I am a little disturbed over my price hikes, compared to other 7000 points above.



That does look steeper than average, and high MFs in general compared to other 7,000 point units


----------



## CalGalTraveler

Could it be due to the removal of developer subsidies?


----------



## chickensoop

chickensoop said:


> I am a little disturbed over my price hikes, compared to other 7000 points above.
> *
> Parc Soleil by Hilton Grand Vacations Club - 7000 points annual*
> 
> Operating Fee 848.10
> Reserve Fee 294.05
> Real Estate Taxes 247.69
> Club Dues 170.00
> Total: 1,559.85.84  -with club dues  (corrected without the ARDA 5$ fee)
> 
> 12/09/2016 -$1,506.69 total - with club dues
> 12/06/2015 -$1,436.79 total - with club dues
> 12/15/2014 -$1,349.82 total - with club dues



2 bdr -   $1560 / $1350 = 15.5% increase over 3 years. With a 15.5% increase every 3 years .... not good.


----------



## SmithOp

Did they have damage to repair from the recent hurricanes, may be building reserves back up.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GT75

*Ocean Oaks, Hilton Head Island, SC     2 Bedroom     (all units at Ocean Oaks are same layout 2-Bd)*

2018 Operating Fee - $863.80
2018 Reserve Fee - $184.68
2018 Real Estate Tax - $100.00
2018 TOTAL - $1,148.48

_Increase of $75.42  or 7.03% from 2017_


----------



## PigsDad

*The Surf Club of Marco Island, 2BR Platinum fixed week 52 - 7000 points*
(all units are 2BR)

2018 Operating Fee $805.19 01/01/2018
2018 Reserve Fee $301.36 01/01/2018
2018 Real Estate Tax $88.27 01/01/2018
*2018 Total: $1,194.82
*
$0.17 / point

Increase of $37.47 or 3.24% from 2017

Kurt


----------



## GT75

*Kohala Suites, Waikoloa, Hawaii      2 Bedroom (all units are 2-Bd)*

2018 Operating Fee     $1,106.09
2018 Reserve Fee        $331.67
2018 Real Estate Tax   $80.53
2018 Hawaii GE Tax     $59.90 
Total                           $1,578.19

_Increase of $27.32 or 1.76% from 2017_


----------



## Jason245

Bay club 1BR

I guess compared to some other resorts this isn't terrible...

YOY change: $34.70 (2.85% increase)
Change since 2015:  $90.31 (7.80% increase)

2018 Operating Fee $956.01 01/01/2018
2018 Reserve Fee $179.03 01/01/2018
2018 Real Estate Tax $67.74 01/01/2018
2018 Hawaii GE Tax $47.29 01/01/2018

Total $1250.07

2017 Operating Fee $936.21
2017 Reserve Fee $170.84
2017 Real Estate Taxes $62.20
2017 Hawaii Ge Tax $46.12
Total Current Balance: $1,215.37


Description
2016 Operating Fee $914.93
2016 Reserve Fee $163.17
2016 Real Estate Taxes $59.26
2016 Hawaii Ge Tax $44.91
Total Current Balance: $1,182.27


2015 numbers:

Operating $893.32
Reserve $156.89
RE Tax $60.74
GE Tax 43.75
Total $1,159.70


----------



## GT75

*Kings' Land, 2-Bedroom *_*Phase I Premier*_

2018 Operating Fee   $1,298.47
2018 Reserve Fee         $234.31
2018 Real Estate Tax    $98.10
2018 Hawaii GE Tax      $63.86

*2018 TOTAL MF        $1,694.74*

Increase of $63.42 or 3.9% from 2017 ($1,631.32)

I will add the other room sizes once I receive the budget.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy

*Kings' Land, 2-Bedroom Platinum, *_*Phase II,  8400 Points*_

2018 Operating Fee  $ 1,181.11
2018 Reserve Fee  $    194.33
2018 Real Estate  $      81.36
2018 Hawaii GE Tax  $      57.30

* Total     MF $ 1,514.10 *


----------



## RX8

*Grand Pacific Palisades, 2 BDM Ocean View, 8400 HGVC points*

2018 Operating Fee - $833.61
2018 Reserve - $247.03
2018 Property Tax - $177.37 (billed with MF)
2018 TOTAL - $1,258.01

No ARDA fee listed on the invoice.  HGVC fee is another $170.00.

An increase of 1.04% from 2017, not too shabby ($1,080.64 operating fees and reserves in 2018, $1,038.82 in 2017).


----------



## rjp123

*South Beach 1BD Platinum (4800 pts)*

2018 Operating Fee $745.10
2018 Reserve Fee $190.28
2018 Real Estate Tax $88.05
2018 Club Dues $170.00
$1,193.43 (3.1% increase over 2017)

Moderator add:   Total w/o club dues:   $1,023.43


----------



## Frasier

*MarBrisa 2BR Platinum 8,400
*
2018 Operating Fee $849.09      01/01/2018
2018 Reserve Fee    $185.02      01/01/2018
2018 Real Estate Tax $283.08    01/01/2018
*Total for 2018 $1,317.19*   2.9% Increase over 2017
Paid for 2017  $1,279.88

They do not include or report Real Estate Tax in the budget but is billed on the MF statement.


----------



## JohnPaul

The Residences   1 bedroom Premier


2018 Operating Fee      $2,352.52   01/01/2018
2018 Reserve Fee            $187.87   01/01/2018
2018 Real Estate Tax       $215.74   01/01/2018
2018 Club Dues              $290.00    01/01/2018

(Higher Club Dues since no transaction fees)

Moderator added: Total w/o club dues:   $2,756.13


----------



## Denise L

*Elara 1 Bedroom Grand Plus Platinum (7800 points) Annual*

2018 Operating Fee  $724.38
2018 Reserve Fee  $126.06
2018 Real Estate Tax  $32.99
TOTAL:  *$883.43
*
Moderator added: Increase of $3.47 or 0.39%


----------



## GT75

*Sunrise Lodge, Park City, Utah        2 Bedroom plus*

2018 Operating Fee $1,036.17
2018 Reserve Fee $228.33
2018 Real Estate Tax $106.53

Total $1,371.03

_Increase of $53.26 or 4.04% from 2017_
_
Note: I will add the other rooms MFs when I receive the budget_


----------



## PigsDad

*The Charter Club of Marco Beach, 2BR Platinum fixed week 51 - 7000 points*
(all units are 2BR)

2018 Operating Fee $834.96
2018 Reserve Fee $239.15
2018 Real Estate Tax $63.67
*2018 Total: $1,137.78*

$0.16 / point

Kurt


----------



## JohnPaul

JohnPaul said:


> The Residences   1 bedroom Premier
> 
> 
> 2018 Operating Fee      $2,352.52   01/01/2018
> 2018 Reserve Fee            $187.87   01/01/2018
> 2018 Real Estate Tax       $215.74   01/01/2018
> 2018 Club Dues              $290.00    01/01/2018
> 
> (Higher Club Dues since no transaction fees)
> 
> Moderator added: Total w/o club dues:   $2,756.13



Forgot to say this is 12,600 points.


----------



## Mario2

Resort Name/Unit Size: Anderson Ocean Club / Studio
Operating Fee $470.62
Reserve Fee $73.45
Property Taxes (billed together) $33.55
Developer Subsidy/ Special Assessment (where it exists)
Club Dues $170.00
Voluntary ARDA fee $5.00 (what ever that is)
TOTAL $752.62

Attached AOC Letter


----------



## GT75

*Anderson Ocean Club, Myrtle Beach, SC*

*Studio*
2018 Operating Fee $470.62
2018 Reserve Fee $73.45
2018 Real Estate Tax $33.55
Total $577.62
_Increase of $16.55 or 3.00% from 2017_

*1 Bedroom*
2018 Operating Fee $577.58
2018 Reserve Fee $103.82
2018 Real Estate Tax $47.43
Total $728.83

*2 Bedroom*
2018 Operating Fee $853.14
2018 Reserve Fee $182.08
2018 Real Estate Tax $83.18
Total $1,118.40
_Increase of $44.16 or 4.11% from 2017_

*3 Bedroom*
2018 Operating Fee $981.81
2018 Reserve Fee $218.85
2018 Real Estate Tax $99.88
Total $1,300.44
_Increase of $53.41 or 4.28% from 2017_

Note:    The above information is from @ Mario2 post


----------



## jsparents

*MarBrisa 1BR Platinum 6,200 EOY
*
2018 Operating Fee $375.80
2018 Reserve Fee $82.46
2018 Real Estate Tax $143.57
*Total for 2018 $601.83 
Total for 2017 $585.29
2.74% increase
*


----------



## jsparents

*Grand Pacific Palisades, 2 BDM Ocean View, 8400 HGVC points EOY
*
2018 Operating Fee - $416.81
2018 Reserve - $123.52
2018 Property Tax - $130.89 (billed with MF)
2018 TOTAL - $671.22


----------



## GT75

The MFs for Valdoro are collected two times during the year. The first bill in January collects 1/2 of the yearly operating fee plus all remanding fees. In July, the second 1/2 OF is collected.

*Valdoro Mtn Lodge Studio *
2018 Operating Fee: $471.42
2018 Real Estate Taxes: $22.29
2018 Reserve: $164.32
2018 Total: $658.03
Increase: $35.77 (5.75% increase)
*
Valdoro Mtn Lodge 1BR*
2018 Operating Fee: $673.14
2018 Real Estate Taxes: $39.92
2018 Reserve: $294.34
2018 Total: $1.007.40
Increase: $48.43 (5.05% increase)

*Valdoro Mtn Lodge 2BR *
2018 Operating Fee: $868.58
2018 Real Estate Taxes: $57.99
2018 Reserve: $420.30
2018 Total: $1,346.87
Increase: $61.63 (4.80% increase)

*Valdoro Mtn Lodge 3BR *
2018 Operating Fee: $1,057.14
2018 Real Estate Taxes: $73.48
2018 Reserve: $541.82
2018 Total: $1,672.44
Increase: $72.44 (4.53% increase)


----------



## GT75

*Kings' Land,  Various Room Sizes Not Previously reported.

Note:   Doesn't include the HI Restate Tax (~$50)
Note:   The budget also contains $5.42M subsidy income (~ 16%)

1-Bedroom *_*Phase I&III (Larger)*_
2018 Operating Fee $1,093.49
2018 Reserve Fee $164.47
2018 Real Estate Tax $68.86
2018 Total    $1,346.87
Increase: $49.44 (3.87% increase)

*1-Bedroom *_*Phase II&III (Smaller)*_
2018 Operating Fee $974.25
2018 Reserve Fee $123.83
2018 Real Estate Tax $51.84
2018 Total    $1,149.92
Increase: $42.35 (3.82% increase)

*3-Bedroom *_*Phase I*_
2018 Operating Fee $1,484.26
2018 Reserve Fee $297.62
2018 Real Estate Tax $124.61
2018 Total    $1,906.49
Increase: $72.76 (3.97% increase)

*3-Bedroom *_*Phase III*_
2018 Operating Fee $1,659.74
2018 Reserve Fee $357.41
2018 Real Estate Tax $149.64
2018 Total    $2,166.79
Increase: $83.24 (4.00% increase)


----------



## GT75

jsparents said:


> MarBrisa 1BR Platinum 6,200 EOY





jsparents said:


> Grand Pacific Palisades, 2 BDM Ocean View, 8400 HGVC points EOY



I looks to me that at these two GPX properties, MFs are collectively yearly for EOY deeds, so at 1/2 rate.


----------



## GT75

*Lagoon Tower, Various Room Sizes Not Previously reported.

Note: Doesn't include the HI Restate Tax (~$60)

Studio*
2018 Operating Fee $610.92
2018 Reserve Fee $74.93
2018 Real Estate Tax $42.13
2018 Total $727.98
Increase: $7.00 (1.00% increase)

*1-Bedroom *
2018 Operating Fee $877.28
2018 Reserve Fee $194.11
2018 Real Estate Tax $109.14
2018 Total $1,180.53
Increase: $15.36 (1.31% increase)

*2-Bedroom Penthouse*
2018 Operating Fee $1368.41
2018 Reserve Fee $413.53
2018 Real Estate Tax $232.69
2018 Total $2,014.93
Increase: $30.58 (1.54% increase)

*3-Bedroom Penthouse*
2018 Operating Fee $1,609.92
2018 Reserve Fee $521.90
2018 Real Estate Tax $293.45
2018 Total $2,425.27
Increase: $38.09 (1.60% increase)


----------



## Ralph Sir Edward

*BAY CLUB "A" PENTHOUSE (2 BR)

Note: does not include HGVC fees (not converted) or ARDA voluntary fee
*
2018 Hawaii GE Tax      $58.28
2018 Operating Fee   $1157.39
2018 Reserve Fee        $241.67
2018 Real Estate Tax     $91.44

Total                         $1548.78

Moderator added:
MFs increased $40.30 or 2.68% from 2017 ($1508.40)


----------



## GT75

*Grand Waikikian, Various Room Sizes Not Previously reported.

Note: Doesn't include the HI Restate Tax (~$60)

1-Bedroom*
Operating fees 867.71
Reserve 187.87
Real estate tax 122.62
Total 1,178.20
Increase: $36.30 (3.18% increase)

*2-Bedroom Penthouse*
Operating fees 2,503.99
Reserve 386.34
Real estate tax 252.15
Total 3,142.46
Increase: $144.66 (4.83% increase)

*3-Bedroom Penthouse*
Operating fees 3,041.23
Reserve 490.64
Real estate tax 320.29
Total 3,852.27
Increase: $180.21 (4.91% increase)


----------



## kahassett

Craigendarroch Suites
STX 3000 Points Silver
Management Charge 378.26
Reserves 75.61
VAT 1.47
HGVClub Annual Dues 90.78
Moderator added:
Total w/o Club Dues £546.12 ($731.80)      {1£ = $1.34)
Increase: $110.65 (17.8%)
Club Dues 155.00

1BX (4 weeks) 8400 Points Platinum each week
Management Charge 1894.16
Reserves 357.68
VAT 5.88
HGVClub Annual Dues 450.40
Moderator added:
Total w/o Club Dues per week £677.03 ($907.22)      {1£ = $1.34)
Club Dues 155.00

All values are in GBP

Letter stated that the reserve fund contribution increased 8% over 2017 and would continue to be above inflation for the next few years.


----------



## GT75

Smoothie said:


> Craigendarroch Suites



I understand what Club Dues are (I don't know why you are paying them for both deeds. We would only pay it once for every thing which we own), but I don't understand HGVC Annual Dues.    Can you explain?    I don't know of an equivalent charge for any USA HGVC property.


----------



## kahassett

You can only have four units per contract.  We have four 1br units and one studio.  We moved from Trump to Scotland in June 2017 to reduce our MF.


----------



## topdog

*BAY CLUB "B" -  FIRST AND SECOND FLOOR UNITS (2 BR)

Note: does not include HGVC fees or ARDA voluntary fee*

2018 Hawaii GE Tax $55.26
2018 Operating Fee $1101.98
2018 Reserve Fee $224.43
2018 Real Estate Tax $84.92

Total $1466.49


----------



## Frasier

*BAY CLUB 2BR VILLA 8,400 PTS
*
2018 Hawaii GE Tax $64.53
2018 Operating Fee $1271.80
2018 Reserve Fee $277.25
2018 Real Estate Tax $104.91

2018 Total   $1,718.49 Increase of 2.6%
2017 Total   $1,674.85


----------



## GT75

*2018 Sunrise Lodge, Park City, Utah MFs*

*Sunrise Lodge Studio*
2018 Operating Fee: $476.14
2018 Real Estate Taxes: $29.61
2018 Reserve: $63.46
2018 Total: $569.21
Increase: $24.99 (4.49% increase)

*Sunrise Lodge 1BR*
2018 Operating Fee: $831.76
2018 Real Estate Taxes: $78.45
2018 Reserve: $168.15
2018 Total: $1078.36
Increase: $40.96 (4.00% increase)

*Sunrise Lodge 2BR *
2018 Operating Fee: $1036.17
2018 Real Estate Taxes: $106.53
2018 Reserve: $228.33
2018 Total: $1371.03
Increase: $53.26 (4.04% increase)
*
Sunrise Lodge 3BR *
2018 Operating Fee: $1397.98
2018 Real Estate Taxes: $156.22
2018 Reserve: $334.84
2018 Total: $1889.04
Increase: $71.54 (3.94% increase)

*Sunrise Lodge 4BR*
2018 Operating Fee: $1868.20
2018 Real Estate Taxes: $220.80
2018 Reserve: $473.25
2018 Total: $2562.25
Increase: $95.28 (3.86% increase)


----------



## GT75

*Grand Islander*
reported by @knagel

*2 Bedroom Penthouse*
2018 Operating Fee $2,630.61
2018 Reserve Fee $318.79
2018 Real Estate Tax $166.24
2018 Hawaii GE Tax $138.98

*2018 TOTAL MF $3,254.62*

(does not include $170 Club Dues nor ARDA Fee)


----------



## GT75

*2018 Parc Soleil, Orlando, Florida MFs*
reported by @mscheribel59
*
Note: Doesn't include RE Tax.   In 2017 RE Tax for 1-bd was $165.09

Note: Average yearly increase 3.6%*

*Parc Soleil 1BR*
2018 Operating Fee: $587.85
2018 Reserve: $201.30
2018 Painting Reserve: $2.27
2018 Total: $791.42

*Parc Soleil 2BR *
2018 Operating Fee: $848.10
2018 Reserve: $290.77
2018 Painting Reserve: $3.28
2018 Total: $1,142.15
*
Parc Soleil 3BR *
2018 Operating Fee: $1,095.60
2018 Reserve: $375.86
2018 Painting Reserve: $4.24
2018 Total: $1,475.70


----------



## GT75

*2018 Tuscany Village, Orlando, Florida MFs*
reported by @mscheribel59
*
Note: Doesn't include RE Tax.   In 2017 RE tax for 2 BD was $255.70

Note: Average yearly increase 2.45%*

*Tuscany Village 1BR*
2018 Operating Fee: $539.89
2018 Reserve: $148.64
2018 Painting Reserve: $3.59
2018 Total: $692.12

*Tuscany Village 2BR *
2018 Operating Fee: $768.87
2018 Reserve: $211.92
2018 Painting Reserve: $5.12
2018 Total: $985.91
*
Tuscany Village 3BR *
2018 Operating Fee: $1,034.34
2018 Reserve: $285.27
2018 Painting Reserve: $6.90
2018 Total: $1,326.51


----------



## Janann

*2018 HGVC on the Boulevard, Las Vegas, 7000 points every year
2 Bedroom Platinum Season*    (Moderator added)

Operating Fee $605.87
Reserve Fee $209.47
Property Taxes (or note if they're billed separately) $29.40
TOTAL  $844.74
*
2018 HGVC on the Boulevard, Las Vegas, 5000 points every other year, fees paid every other year
2 Bedroom Gold Season*    (Moderator added)

Operating Fee $605.87
Reserve Fee $209.47
Property Taxes (or note if they're billed separately) $29.40
TOTAL  $844.74

Yes, they are identical!


----------



## Denise L

These are from my Elara budget insert.  I do not know the number of points associated with these units. 
*
Elara Studio*

2018 Operating Fee $544.82
2018 Reserve Fee $92.77
2018 Real Estate Tax $16.75
TOTAL: *$654.34  

Elara 2 Bedroom*

2018 Operating Fee $965.08
2018 Reserve Fee $170.68
2018 Real Estate Tax $54.75
*TOTAL: $1,190.51*
Moderator added: Increase of $3.21 or 0.27%


----------



## sofre

2018
Hilton Grand Vacations Club at the Hilton Hawaiian Village - Lagoon Tower
2 BR 5,000 points
2018 Hawaii GE Tax                   67.51
2018 Club Dues                       170.00
2018 Operating Fee               1,126.89
2018 Reserve Fee                     305.78
2018 Real Estate Taxes              171.94
Voluntary ARDA Fee                      5.00

Moderator added:    Same as post #20 just different season.


----------



## Deb & Bill

PigsDad said:


> *The Charter Club of Marco Beach, 2BR Platinum fixed week 51 - 7000 points*
> (all units are 2BR)
> 
> 2018 Operating Fee $834.96
> 2018 Reserve Fee $239.15
> 2018 Real Estate Tax $63.67
> *2018 Total: $1,137.78*
> 
> $0.16 / point
> 
> Kurt


And if you your week fell during the time they were closed for Irma cleanup, the dues are $22.17 with a credit of the 2017 dues.


----------



## Jon77

Eagle's Nest on Marco Beach/2 Bedroom Tower Unit
2018 Operating Fee $796
2018 Reserve Fee $246
2018 Real Estate Taxes $66.54
Total $1108.54
Increase over 2017 $2.66 (0.24% increase)

Unit is fixed week 15 which would be 5000 points if deposited into HGVC


----------



## Jon77

Plantation Beach Club at Indian River Plantation/1 Bed
2018 Operating Fee  $879.52
2018 Reserve Fee $357.60
2018 Real Estate Taxes $ 60.28
Total $1297.40
Increase over 2017 $36.35 (2.9% increase)

All 30 units pay the same maintenance fee regardless of size or week owned.


----------



## Jon77

HGVC at the Flamingo/ 2 bedroom Gold, 5000 points
2018 Operating Fee $705.48
2018 Reserve Fee $265.07
2018 Real Estate Taxes  $35.70
Total $1006.25
Increase over 2017 $30.20 (3.1% increase)

Moderator added: Same as post #23.


----------



## CanuckTravlr

*Ocean 22, Myrtle Beach, SC  (Points based on Platinum Season)

1-Bdrm (4800 Pts.) / 1-Bdrm Plus (6200 Pts.)*
2018 Operating Fee $586.89
2018 Reserve Fee $121.86
2018 Real Estate Tax $44.15
*Total: $752.90*  (vs. $719.23 in 2017...increase of 4.68%)

*2-Bdrm (7000 Pts.) / 2-Bdrm Plus (8400 Pts.)*
2018 Operating Fee $742.61
2018 Reserve Fee $184.56
2018 Real Estate Tax $66.87
*Total: $994.04*  (vs. $958.69 in 2017...increase of 3.69%)

*3-Bdrm Plus (9600 Pts.)*
2018 Operating Fee $863.81
2018 Reserve Fee $233.34
2018 Real Estate Tax $84.54
*Total: $1,181.69*  (vs. $1,145.00 in 2017...increase of 3.20%)

I notice that you also asked for information on any subsidies or special assessments.  No special assessments yet, but there continue to be subsidies for both the operating expenses and the capital reserve.  The 2018 operating expenses subsidy is $1,322,492 (down from $$1,693,730 in 2017) and the 2018 capital reserve subsidy is $307,478 (down from $390,579 in 2017).  These subsidies are in lieu of annual assessments for those units still owned by the developer.


----------



## R2babu007

*

Resort Name/Unit Size: Craigendarroch Lodges 2 BR Platinum (7000 points) Annual
*

*
Operating Fee/Management Charge :  £370.25

Reserve Fee : £ 134.40

Property Taxes/VAT (or note if they're billed separately) : £100.93

Disbursements: £0.53

TOTAL : £606.11 or $810 (conversion can slightly vary)

2017 Fees: £588.43 or $785.00

Increase: £17.68 or 3%
*

* 
*


*

Resort Name/Unit Size: Craigendarroch Lodges 3 BR Platinum (8400 points) Annual
*

*

Operating Fee/Management Charge :  £438.73

Reserve Fee : £ 152.48

Property Taxes/VAT (or note if they're billed separately) : £118.24

Disbursements: £0.53

TOTAL : £709.98 or $950 (conversion can slightly vary)

2017 Fees: £689.28 or $920

Increase: £20.70 or 3%
*


----------



## Helaine

*Fiesta Americana, Los Cabos (and all FAVC resorts)

1-Bdrm - 4800 Pts. - Platinum Season
Total: $883.20*

*2-Bdrm - 7000 Pts. - Platinum Season
Total: $1,288.00

*(The multiplier has increased from $0.1775 to $0.1840 this year)

Moderator added:  Increase of 3.66%
*
Dues: $252.00 *- includes 3 reservation fee charges


----------



## tdietvorst

Trump International Hotel Las Vegas 2018 Maintenance Fees - see attached image


----------



## krods

The Residences NYC - 5100 points
Studio Premier - (Gold Season) - Moderator added

2018 Operating Fee $1,532.81 01/01/2018
2018 Reserve Fee $119.47 01/01/2018
2018 Real Estate Tax $137.19 01/01/2018
$1,789.47

___________________________________________
HGVC at McAlpin - Ocean Plaza - 4800 points
1 Bd Platinum Season - Moderator added

2018 Operating Fee $745.10 01/01/2018
2018 Reserve Fee $190.28 01/01/2018
2018 Real Estate Tax $88.05 01/01/2018
2018 Club Dues $170.00 01/01/2018
$1,193.43

____________________________________________
  The Hilton Club NYC - 5000 points
1 Bd - (1/6-1/26) - Moderator added

2018 Operating Fee $1,135.50 01/01/2018
2018 Reserve Fee $112.50 01/01/2018
2018 Real Estate Tax $168.50 01/01/2018
2018 Club Dues $290.00 01/01/2018
$1,706.50

Total w/o club dues:   $1416.50    (Moderator Added)


----------



## GT75

@krods, can you include the room size for each MF?     Thanks.


----------



## GT75

alwysonvac said:


> Thanks to a fellow TUG Member
> 
> 2015 Kalia Tower Billing Letter (dated November 2014)
> 2016 Kalia Tower Billing Letter (dated November 2015)
> 2018 Kalia Tower Billing Letter (dated November 2017)



*Kalia Suites, Hawaii       Studio*
2018 Operating Fee - $590.02
2018 Reserve Fee - $83.50
2018 Real Estate Tax - $34.26
2018 TOTAL - $707.78

*Kalia Suites, Hawaii       1 Bedroom*
2018 Operating Fee - $946.59
2018 Reserve Fee - $200.10
2018 Real Estate Tax - $82.10
2018 TOTAL - $1228.79

_Average MF increase from 2017 for both room types:  3.36%_

_Note: The above MFs don't include the Hawaii RE Tax._


----------



## Mosescan

I have some numbers for Craigendarroch lodges but not the breakdowns.

1 BR Platinum 4800 points - Total Maint fees 477.43 pounds (sorry can't figure out how to make the pound symbol work!)
2 BR Gold 5000 points - Total Maint fees 606.11 pounds - same as the platinum listed
3 BR Plus Platinum 9600 points Total Maint fees 868.93 pounds.

Moderator added:    
1 BR - £477.43 = $639.96
3 BR Plus - £868.93=$1,164.37


----------



## GT75

R2babu007 said:


> Resort Name/Unit Size: *Craigendarroch Lodges 3 BR Platinum (8400 points) Annual*





Mosescan said:


> 3 BR Plus Platinum 9600 points



So it looks like the MFs are different for 3 BR and 3 BR Plus at Craigendarrock Lodges.


----------



## Mosescan

GT75 said:


> So it looks like the MFs are different for 3 BR and 3 BR Plus at Craigendarrock Lodges.



The lodges are all individual buildings. The difference between normal, plus and premiere units in places like Hawaii is just the view you get out your windows, ie, which floor you are on or which side of the building, otherwise they are identical.The 3 BR plus lodge in Craigendarroch is actually a much bigger lodge and was originally someone's home that lived beside the resort that they purchased and converted into a lodge. This is why the maintenance fees are different. You actually get more space for your points, not a better view.


----------



## eabishop2

Denise L said:


> *Elara 1 Bedroom Grand Plus Platinum (7800 points) Annual*
> 
> 2018 Operating Fee  $724.38
> 2018 Reserve Fee  $126.06
> 2018 Real Estate Tax  $32.99
> TOTAL:  *$883.43
> *
> Moderator added: Increase of $3.47 or 0.39%



This is a great MF point ratio of .1132/pt but for some reason is consistently missing from the spreadsheet.  It was not in the 2017 nor is it in the 2018 version.  I am in the process of closing on one of these units (any day now!) and was surprised when I saw the listing because I did not know of its existence!  Could someone update the spreadsheet?


----------



## GT75

eabishop2 said:


> This is a great MF point ratio of .1132/pt but for some reason is consistently missing from the spreadsheet.



You are right on both counts.      Thanks for pointing that out.    That is really the purpose of the whole process, "to find those hidden gems".     It has been corrected.   I mistakenly inputted the the 1-Bd points into the spreadsheet.


----------



## WildCat45

*Coylumbridge 2 BR Lodge*

2018 MFs at Coylumbridge for a 2 BR lodge is 516.46 pounds, or $723 at the current conversion rates.


----------



## GT75

*Casa Ybel Beach and Racquet Club, Sanibel Island, Florida
Phase IJK*
With Owner Waiver of Statutory Reserve Funding
2018 Operating Fee - $811.64
2018 Reserve Fee - $250.36
2018 TOTAL - $1,062.00
Increase of $59.00 or 5.88%


*Casa Ybel Beach and Racquet Club, Sanibel Island, Florida
Phase FGH*
With Owner Waiver of Statutory Reserve Funding
2018 Operating Fee - $683.63
2018 Reserve Fee - $220.90
2018 TOTAL - $904.53
Increase of $41.47 or 4.80%

Note: This doesn't include Florida Real Estate Tax
Note: Looks like HOA only collects Owner Waiver of Statutory Reserve Funding
Thanks to @alwysonvac for finding this information


----------



## GT75

*Hurricane House, Sanibel Island, Florida*
With Owner Waiver of Statutory Reserve Funding
2018 Operating Fee - $1,137.80
2018 Reserve Fee - $281.60
2018 TOTAL - $1,419.40
Increase of $189.22 or 15.38%

Note: This doesn't include Florida Real Estate Tax
Note: Looks like HOA only collects Owner Waiver of Statutory Reserve Funding

Thanks to @alwysonvac for finding this information


----------



## GT75

*South Seas Club at South Seas Island Resort, Captiva Island Island, Florida*
With Owner Waiver of Statutory Reserve Funding
2018 Operating Fee - $745.53
2018 Reserve Fee - $276.26
2018 SA - $0.00
2018 TOTAL - $1021.79
Increase of $22.51 or 1.83%

Note: This doesn't include Florida Real Estate Tax
Note: Looks like HOA only collects Owner Waiver of Statutory Reserve Funding

Thanks to @alwysonvac for finding this information


----------



## GT75

*Tortuga Beach Club, Sanibel Island, Florida*
With Owner Waiver of Statutory Reserve Funding
2018 Operating Fee - $948.51
2018 Reserve Fee - $319.49
2018 TOTAL - $1,268.00
Increase of $0.00 or 0.00%

Note: This doesn't include Florida Real Estate Tax
Note: Looks like HOA only collects Owner Waiver of Statutory Reserve Funding

Thanks to @alwysonvac for finding this information


----------



## GT75

*Sanibel Cottages, Sanibel Island, Florida*
With Owner Waiver of Statutory Reserve Funding
2018 Operating Fee - $923.51
2018 Reserve Fee - $453.59
2018 TOTAL - $1,377.10
Increase of $66.81 or 5.10%

Note: This doesn't include Florida Real Estate Tax
Note: Looks like HOA only collects Owner Waiver of Statutory Reserve Funding

Thanks to @alwysonvac for finding this information


----------



## GT75

*The Cottages at South Seas Island Resort, Captiva Island Island, Florida*
With Owner Waiver of Statutory Reserve Funding
2018 Operating Fee - $1,161.00
2018 Reserve Fee - $516.63
2018 TOTAL - $1,677.63
Increase of $66.45 or 4.12%

Note: This doesn't include Florida Real Estate Tax
Note: Looks like HOA only collects Owner Waiver of Statutory Reserve Funding

Thanks to @alwysonvac for finding this information


----------



## GT75

*Harbor View Villas at South Seas Island Resort, Captiva Island Island, Florida*
With Owner Waiver of Statutory Reserve Funding
2018 Operating Fee - $1,210.91
2018 Capital Reserve Fee - $429.58
2018 Painting Reserve Fee - $36.52
2018 TOTAL - $1,677.01
Increase of $59.01 or 3.14%

Note: This doesn't include Florida Real Estate Tax
Note: Looks like HOA only collects Owner Waiver of Statutory Reserve Funding

Thanks to @alwysonvac for finding this information


----------



## GT75

*Plantation Bay Villas Island Resort, Captiva Island Island, Florida*
With Owner Waiver of Statutory Reserve Funding
2018 Operating Fee - $1,386.15
2018 Capital Reserve Fee - $434.99
2018 Painting Reserve Fee - $59.11
2018 TOTAL - $1,880.25
Increase of $84.59 or 4.71%

Note: This doesn't include Florida Real Estate Tax
Note: Looks like HOA only collects Owner Waiver of Statutory Reserve Funding

Thanks to @alwysonvac for finding this information


----------



## GT75

*Plantation Beach Club I at South Seas Island Resort, Captiva Island Island, Florida*
With Owner Waiver of Statutory Reserve Funding
2018 Operating Fee - $831.52
2018 Capital Reserve Fee - $334.73
2018 Painting Reserve Fee - $20.73
2018 TOTAL - $1,186.98
Increase of $85.78 or 7.79%

*Plantation Beach Club II at South Seas Island Resort, Captiva Island Island, Florida*
With Owner Waiver of Statutory Reserve Funding
2018 Operating Fee - $798.92
2018 Capital Reserve Fee - $337.30
2018 Painting Reserve Fee - $20.29
2018 TOTAL - $1,156.51
Increase of $77.62 or 7.19%

*Plantation Beach Club III at South Seas Island Resort, Captiva Island Island, Florida*
With Owner Waiver of Statutory Reserve Funding
2018 Operating Fee - $792.82
2018 Capital Reserve Fee - $368.91
2018 Painting Reserve Fee - $18.38
2018 TOTAL - $1,180.11
Increase of $85.30 or 7.79%

Note: This doesn't include Florida Real Estate Tax
Note: Looks like HOA only collects Owner Waiver of Statutory Reserve Funding

Thanks to @alwysonvac for finding this information


----------



## GT75

*Plantation House at South Seas Island Resort, Captiva Island Island, Florida*
With Owner Waiver of Statutory Reserve Funding
2018 Operating Fee - $1,067.65
2018 Capital Reserve Fee - $384.62
2018 Painting Reserve Fee - $35.73
2018 TOTAL - $1,488.00
Increase of $129.08 or 9.50%

Note: This doesn't include Florida Real Estate Tax
Note: Looks like HOA only collects Owner Waiver of Statutory Reserve Funding

Thanks to @alwysonvac for finding this information


----------



## junk

GT75 said:


> This is the 2018 HGVC properties with the lowest MF for which we have data so far.
> 
> View attachment 5600
> 
> 
> Complete 2017 & 2018 Points vs. MFs dbs




*New Waikoloa/Ocean Tower*
Located on Big Island
Moderator Added:    The MFs (last item) do include the RE and HI RE Taxes.

2,400/$18,990/Studio(STD)/Resort/$902.10
9,300/$59,990/Studio(STX)/OV/$902.10
4,800/$35,990/1BR(DR1)/Resort/$1,174.92
7,200/$46,990/1BR Plus(DR1)/POV/$1,174.92
9,300/$61,990/1BR Premier(DX1)/OV/$1,174.92
7,200/$45,990/1BR/Resort(1BR)/$1,332.38
9,300/$59,990/1BR Plus(1BP)/POV/$1,332.38
16,800/$99,990/1BR Premier(1BX)/OV/$1,332.38. $0.079/pts.
10,500/$64,990/2BR(2BR)/Resort/$1,690.51
19,200/$124,990/2BR Premier(2LX)/Lux OV/$1,690.51
17,500/$109,990/2BR(2PH)/Resort/$1,690.51
21,000/$129,990/2BR Plus(2PP)/POV/$1,690.51
24,000/$152,990/2BR Premier(2PX)/OV/$1,690.51
23,000/$144,990/3BR Plus(3BP)/POV/$2,477.12
28,750/$179,990/3BR Premier (3PX)/OV/$2,477.12


----------



## GT75

Coylumbridge has three styles of units. (Information provided by @Pathways)
Original Lodges are units 1-16. Silver Crown status, have lower maint fees, and rent for 20% less 
Classic Lodges are units 17-45, have Gold Crown status, and rent for 10% less
Deluxe Lodges are units 46-61, have Gold Crown status and rent the highest.

Lodge 1 2 BR Plat 7000 points
Management 318.83
Reserve Fund 88.82
VAT 81.53
Disbursements .53
Leisure Club 19.28
Leis Club VAT 3.85
Total 512.84 (Pounds) $730.US dollars as of due date

Lodge 23 2 BR Plat 7000 points
Management 323.98
Reserve Fund 105.97
VAT 85.98
Disbursements .53
Leisure Club 19.28
Leis Clus VAT 3.85
Total 539.59 (Pounds) $767.00 US dollars of of due date


----------



## GT75

Craigendarrock Lodges Only (not the Suites - Information provided by @Pathways )

The following are the 2018 Annual Maint charges Per Hilton. These are if payment is made by *Annual Direct Debit*. Payment any other way is a higher fee.

Studio 338.32 ( There are 2 Studio units)
1 BR 477.43 (There are 17 1BR units)
2 BR 606.11
3 BR 709.98
Schofield House 756.13 (This is unit 93)
Darrochshiel 868.93 (This is unit 94 and is an entire house)

2BR Plat 7000 points
Management 400.25
Reserve 134.40
VAT 106.93
Disbursements .53
Total 642.11 (pounds) 913.00 US dollars as of the due date

3BR Plat 8400 points
Management 468.73
Reserve 152.48
VAT 124.24
Disbursements .53
Total 745.98 (pounds) 1061.00 US Dollars as of due date


----------



## Cyberc

Hilton vilamoura 2Br - 7000 points

Invoice for 2018 mf came early this year.  

Maintenance fee: €566,33
Tax: €130,26
Total: 696,59

Increase in % 1.4 compared to 2017

Total in $:856,95

No info yet for the 1Br.


----------



## flechette

We’re in the process of rescinding at Las Palmeras... no excuse, we already have a resale DVC so we absolutely knew better....

Anyway. May not be complete but at least this is some info platinum season
MF 
Studio $616.91
1 bdrm $934.90
1 bdrm+ $963.14
2bdrm $1394.35
2bdrm+ $1514.87

Off to find a post office or fedex....just bought while in Vegas yesterday...


----------



## Cyberc

Hi

Here is the 2018 MF for the resort in Italy, Borgo alle Vigne. 

€667.05 (1 Bed)
€732.40 (2 Bed)
€790.64 (3 Bed)


----------



## DannyTS

GT75 said:


> This is the 2018 HGVC properties with the lowest MF for which we have data so far.
> *Updated August 23, 2018*
> 
> View attachment 7954
> 
> Complete 2017 & 2018 Points vs. MFs dbs


is Washington DC included? I do not seem to find it


----------



## GT75

DannyTS said:


> is Washington DC included? I do not seem to find it



No, no one has posted MF for The District, unless I missed it.


----------



## DannyTS

GT75 said:


> No, no one has posted MF for The District, unless I missed it.


thank you


----------



## Anthony Schmid

GT75 said:


> Craigendarrock Lodges Only (not the Suites - Information provided by @Pathways )
> 
> The following are the 2018 Annual Maint charges Per Hilton. These are if payment is made by *Annual Direct Debit*. Payment any other way is a higher fee.
> 
> Studio 338.32 ( There are 2 Studio units)
> 1 BR 477.43 (There are 17 1BR units)
> 2 BR 606.11
> 3 BR 709.98
> Schofield House 756.13 (This is unit 93)
> Darrochshiel 868.93 (This is unit 94 and is an entire house)
> 
> 2BR Plat 7000 points
> Management 400.25
> Reserve 134.40
> VAT 106.93
> Disbursements .53
> Total 642.11 (pounds) 913.00 US dollars as of the due date
> 
> 3BR Plat 8400 points
> Management 468.73
> Reserve 152.48
> VAT 124.24
> Disbursements .53
> Total 745.98 (pounds) 1061.00 US Dollars as of due date



The Sales center at Hilton at Craigendarroch emailed me these numbers

2018 Maintenance Fees.


1 Bedroom   £477.43

2 Bedroom   £606.11

3 Bedroom   £709.98


----------



## MikeR

tdietvorst said:


> Trump International Hotel Las Vegas 2018 Maintenance Fees - see attached image
> 
> View attachment 5304



What season do these numbers reflect?


----------



## GT75

MikeR said:


> What season do these numbers reflect?



The MFs (at least operating and reserve fees) for most HGVC resorts are published in the budgets.     They are the same across all seasons.    It looks like some resorts like maybe Florida gulf affiliates might have different Real Estate or property tax depending on which season.


----------



## Cyberc

West 57th all size rooms 2018

Studio / Studio PR: $1,438.08
1 BR / 1 BR Plus / 1 BR Prem: $2,269.46
1 BR Penthouse: $3,235.82


----------



## audirt

I don't think I've seen this posted.  If it has been, sorry for missing it.

Elara 1-BR Grand/Platinum (7000pts)

2018 Operating Fee           $724.38
2018 Reserve Fee              $126.06
2018 Real Estate Taxes      $32.99
Voluntary ARDA Fee           $5.00

Total: $888.43

Question #1: Does every HGVC pay the same club fee?  Or is it based on the number of points you own?

Question #2: WTH is a "Voluntary ARDA Fee"?


----------



## GT75

Same as post # 45



audirt said:


> Question #1: Does every HGVC pay the same club fee? Or is it based on the number of points you own?


Yes, you only pay the club dues once independant on the number of resorts or weeks which you own.    In 2018 the club dues were $170 for domestic and $204 for international members.    In 2019 the club dues are $176 for domestic and $209 for international members.



audirt said:


> Question #2: WTH is a "Voluntary ARDA Fee"?



Basically ARDA, American Resort Development Association, is a trade organization with the interests mainly of the TS developers.    Refer to this thread for a discussion - here.  You are not required to pay this fee.


----------



## audirt

@GT75 -- thanks.  When I went to pay the bill online I noticed there was a box that could be unchecked.  The paper statement made it appear less "voluntary".  Based on my research, I did not pay it.


----------



## Anthony Schmid

GT75 said:


> This is the 2018 HGVC properties with the lowest MF for which we have data so far.
> *Updated August 23, 2018*
> 
> View attachment 7954
> 
> Complete 2017 & 2018 Points vs. MFs dbs


on Number 16, The Elara. The 1 bedroom Grand Plus should be 7800 points, not 7200 points for platinum week


----------



## GT75

Anthony Schmid said:


> The Elara. The 1 bedroom Grand Plus should be 7800 points



You are correct and that is a good one to have too.   Looks it will move up to between 9 & 10.   I will fix with the next update.


----------

